# ¡¡¡marlluna llegó a mil!!!



## totor

*¡festejos por todo lo alto!
y también lo bajo​*
*¡bravo por tus mil, marlluna!*​


----------



## Gévy

¡Mi enhorabuena, chiquilla! 

Ya superaste los mil primeros mensajes... son los más difíciles de alcanzar, luego parece que te ponen un ..., y los dos mil, en un periquete...

Es un placer tenerte entre nosotros, siempre dispuesta a ... para sacar del atolladero a los demás.

Un beso grandote,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

¡ Muchas felicidades ! ...​ 
y que vengas a vernos más a menudo en el foro ES/FR, te echamos de menos.

Muchos besos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*FELICIDADES 
**PARA
**TU
*​*PRIMERO
**MILENIO
*​Cada vez que te veo aparecer pienso en esto 
Un beso


----------



## Tina.Irun

_Tus aportaciones son siempre valiosas y me gustaría ver tus posts más _
_a menudo_ .

Ahora que has llegado a los 1.000 posts, a ver si coges carretera y te lanzas hacia los 2.000.

Un abrazo, 
Tina


----------



## GURB

Para tus mil mensajes el amigo Gurb te dedica esta bonita canción.
Un abrazo


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Hola Marlluna! 

¡Feliz cumple post! y felices nosotros de leerte. 

Como yo no canto tan bien como GURB (como el día que se repartieron las orejas, yo llegué tarde y ya no quedaban, a mí me dieron dos alpargatas en vez de orejas) así que no te voy a dedicar una canción sino ésto.

Muchos besos.


----------



## chics

totor said:


> *y también lo bajo*




*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades Marlluna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Domtom

¡¡Felicidades *Marlluna*!!

Menos mal que los cumple-posts no es como los cumpleaños: ¿Te imaginas tener que apagar las 1.000 velas del pastel? Con todo, te regalo uno pues entre tantos amigos como somos, te ayudaremos.

Un beso,
Lluís


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias a Gévy he sabido que tenía todos vuestros mensajes esperando. La verdad es que últimamente tengo mucho trabajo (no de traducción) y me paso poquito por el foro. Me habéis dado un alegrón con vuestras muestras de simpatía. En realidad no nos conocemos, pero yo ya os imagino... y me encanta ver cómo seguís con comentarios y consejos. Cuando traduzco soy de gran utilidad. No me habéis defraudado nunca y espero que tampoco tengáis queja de mí.
Un abrazo para todos!
Marlluna

Totor, gracias "mil" a ti especialmente, que fuiste el primero en darte cuenta de mis mil mensajes (¡antes que yo!). Pronto tendremos más cosas que celebrar, ¿verdad? Mientras tanto, espero que sigamos encontrándonos por aquí.

Muchas gracias, Gévy. ¿Sabes? Cuando he leído tu mensaje y hablabas de "fiesta" me he imaginado un encuentro de foreros de wordreference, no sé por qué. Quizás podrías ir pensando en ello... en un encuentro de "La Pandilla Pesadilla".

Paquita: añoro nuestras conversaciones en el foro y en privado; en cuanto ande más suelta de tiempo, recuperaré ambas. Mientras tanto, muchas gracias y un abrazo.

A Martine y a todos los que me habéis enviado esas imágenes preciosas de la luna y el mar. ¡Qué bonito!. Cada vez me gusta más mi nick... Espero utilizarlo muchas veces más...

Tina: ahora mismo me pongo a correr. Pero acompañada, ¿de acuerdo? Espero que estés cerca en la carrera, porque si algo falla, tú siempre echas una ayudita. Gracias.

Gurb siempre tan documentado... Pero esta vez te has lucido: no conozco la canción pero la letra es muy bonita; seguro que con la voz de Ana Belén es preciosa. ¿La conoces tú? Muchas gracias y hasta siempre.

Tximeleta, yo también estoy feliz de leerte, de leeros. Y gracias por las alpargatas, que como siempre escribo desde casa, mejor eso que unos zapatos de tacón de aguja, ¿no? Nos vemos en el foro!

Chics, ¿cómo me ves desde tus más de cinco mil? Prepárate, porque ahora mismo cojo carrerilla y te alcanzo, ¿eh? Un abrazo.

Domtom, otro forero prolífico: cuidadín que llevas ya un montón de velas... Me encanta leerte; siempre estás ahí ayudando: ¿me contarás el secreto de disponer de tanto tiempo libre? Segur que sí, oi? Moltes gràcies!

Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos y gracias otra vez.
Marisol


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es para mí un placer encontrarme contigo por estos foros. Sigue así.
Un abrazo,
Víctor


----------



## Marlluna

También tú me gustas mucho, Víctor 
Nos vemos por estos lares...
Marlluna


----------

